
Any founders with English as a second language? - oliversisson
Hi everyone<p>How many of your founders out there have English as a second language? What do you do when you need help with improving your English or just help on improving a document?
======
CyberFonic
Really depends where you live and your resources. The best solution is to
attend an adult english course. The side-benefit is you meet others in a
similar situation to yourself.

Other alternatives are to find a fluent English speaking/writing co-founder or
to pay for professional editing / copywriting /PR services. Of course, these
alternatives presume that you have above average technical skills in your
domain of expertise.

Over the long-term you probably would benefit the most from the first
suggestion. Your success in an English speaking country takes a big hit if you
are not able to fluently communicate with others in a variety of situations.
Of course, if you are targeting a specific multi-cultural demographic, then
such concerns are greatly diminished.

